# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  January 16th 6:00 Pm at Le Carré CHANGE OF DATE

## tim

Anybody wat to meet for a drink and greet?

DUE TO A LARGE NUMBER OF CONFLICTS WE'VE HAD TO CHANGE THE DATE TO FRIDAY.  PLEASE POST IF YOU CAN JOIN US ON THE 16TH.


Current Guest List
Rickey and Tim
Susan and Jason
Amy and Phil
Ellen and Rosemond
Diana and Didier
Pat and Lloyd
Kimberly
Jennifer
Rosita
Lib



Please let  me know of anyone whose name I've omitted.

----------


## amyb

We're in!  Great idea.

Thanks Tim

----------


## lloyd

Sure!

----------


## didier

absolutely, the dda and I will attend!   see you soon  the new date is good for us. :)

----------


## elgreaux

Yes, the 16th is great, see you there, thanks Tim !

----------


## amyb

The 16th and at La Carre  at 6-Perfect.  Thank you Tim and thank you Franck for helping get this gathering  2015 launch on the calendar!  Looking forward to our first reunion of the year.

----------


## stbartshopper

Tim,
We will not arrive until Jan. 31. Sorry to miss the gathering!

----------


## JoshA

If you can delay it two more weeks, we'll attend also ;-)

----------


## Rich and Sue

Wish we could be there, but we are also arriving the 31st.

----------


## drrows

Would love to join you fine folks but won't arrive until the 30th

----------


## andynap

Have a good time Tim and all. Sorry we will miss it.

----------


## amyb

Jane and Jim /Jeff's guests

----------


## Rosita

How about me ? :Very Drunk:

----------


## amyb

Of course you, Rosita!

----------


## tim

> How about me ?



We'll look forward to seeing you again.  I hope JP will join us as well.

----------


## Libt

Hi Tim,
I'm here and would love to join you.   See you at six on Friday!

----------


## tim

> Hi Tim,
> I'm here and would love to join you.   See you at six on Friday!



Great!  I've added you to the list.

----------

